# Replacement for SNJ spray metal polishing powder?



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

If you want this video from Andy (he makes great videos, btw) at 7:10 he shows how to use SNJ spray metal polishing powder. The effect is really excellent. 

But the company that made it, Hawkeye Hobbies, went out of business years ago. 

Any suggestions for a replacement? This appears to have a different effect than just silver paint would. 

Here's the vid, check out 7:10 :


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

That's just dry pigment.

You can get a similar effect with a silver (or gold, brass, etc) Prismacolor colored pencil. That gives you more control or use any host of dry pigments on the market: Mig, AK, Vallejo, etc. He even mentions Vallejo in the video. 

In a pinch, for a good worn edge metal effect, you can just scrape a #2 graphite pencil into dust and rub that on with you finger, most pigment companies offer the same as 'gunmetal'.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ive heard of using printers silver ink powder or something like that


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Spaz Stix might be doing Chrome only but Alclad 2 might be doing more of a metalizer selection.:smile2:


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Uschi Van Der Rosten Metallic Powders - Hobbyworld-USA


----------

